# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz night Sunday 8th April

## Cedric Farthsbottom III

The Movie Quiz.8.30ish dependin if I can beat the land speed walkin record.Hope to see ye there.

P.s the questions range fae the 1930's to the present day.....somethin for everyone.

----------


## canuck

Cedric, I'm so sorry I am going to miss it.  But I am sure that you will all have heaps of fun.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

The quiz results were as follows:

DRUM ROLL please dddddddddddrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Right semi-naked bikini clad wummin wits the scores.........

In 4th place...................oor Piglet
In 3rd place....................oor Jamie S
in 2nd place....................oor Bob

And the winner was Fluff........aw the best wi next weeks quiz :Grin: 


P.S Canuck hope everything is goin fine

----------


## Wellies

I did so much studying for the quiz (with the promised subject) ::  and missed it. I am sure Edric had a great quiz. Hope it went fine see you all next week.  Well done Fluff.

----------

